# Nozzle style shutoff caps now available for spray heads



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I had been looking for several months for a "blank" nozzle that could be used to turn off spray heads. I didn't see anything on the market, and was getting to the point where I was considering making something by modifying an existing nozzle. You know, sometimes you just want or need to shut off a head for a specific reason.

It looks like Hunter just recently came out with exactly what I was looking for:

Hunter 916400SP Shut-Off Nozzle

I think this is a new product (correct me if not). Here's the link: https://www.hunterindustries.com/node/74346
It's the one all the way on the right. They've had the other style right along, but you had to disassemble the head to use it...not so convenient.

This one just screws in like a nozzle. So, I ordered a few from a supplier, and took delivery of them.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## JSS22 (Mar 15, 2018)

I use these:

https://www.valvettesystems.com/

They make risers for most pop-up heads, and the valves make flushing and maintenance easy. This tool is very handy:

http://www.mcssl.com/store/valvette-systems/sprinkler-supplies/flushing-cross

JSS


----------

